# Problema emerge kdegraphics

## Ibanez-RgX

Ciao ragazzi, stavo aggiornando il kde su un amd 400, ma si blocca nella compilazione di kdegraphics:

checking for libXext... no

configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find them either.

La versione di Xfree installata è la 4.3 (ma non credo dia problemi visto che l'ho compilato con successo su altre macchine con xfree 4.3) e le libXext sono in /usr/X11R6/lib/ come dovrebbe essere...

Oppure le cerca da un'altra parte?

Grazie a tutti 

Ciao

----------

